# Carb Leaking fuel?



## Ricky (May 7, 2010)

My 1991 Polaris Trail Boss 350L is leaking fuel from the carb overflow tube like a faucet. Does anyone know why and what I can do to fix this?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like your needlevalve/float is sticking. Trash under the needle valve is possible. For a quick fix, try tapping on the carb with a small wrench or something and see if it stops. To fix it for real you'll probably end up taking the carb off and cleaning it.

I had a Yamaha carb do the exact same thing, it ended up being the carb vent line stopped up.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Sounds like your needlevalve/float is sticking. Trash under the needle valve is possible. For a quick fix, try tapping on the carb with a small wrench or something and see if it stops. To fix it for real you'll probably end up taking the carb off and cleaning it.


Yep, sounds right. Been there,done that a couple times. I was lucky enough to just take the bottom of the carb off and spray it full of carb cleaner.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

those old polaris 2 strokes vibrate so much that in time they wear the needle oblong because the tip of the needle is made of rubber and no longer make a seal. you will most likely have to get a new needle. i had to do this twice in the lifetime of my '91 trailboss(R.I.P.)


----------

